# Open House Idea



## soapqueen89 (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried an Open House to gain customers for your home business? 

I'm just getting started and I'm looking for different ways to gain customers and to tell them about the products I'm making and selling.

It was suggested to me that I have an open house and display my products to potential customers in my living room.  I was thinking I could serve some wine and cheese for the guests and have the products available to sample and for purchase.

Has anyone done one of these before and did you have good results?


TIA


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 21, 2010)

You mean for the diapers and gifbags you make? Cause I understood you're new to soapmaking...

Diapers and wine seem to be a bit of an odd combo to me   

I know someone here does the same as they do with tupperwear parties, that sounded really cool.


----------



## soapqueen89 (Oct 21, 2010)

No the open house idea would be for the candles and soaps.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe I don't understand this right; are you just planning ahead or seriously thinking of selling your first couple of batches?


----------



## Lindy (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay deep breath and a step back.  It is great to plan ahead to when you are ready to start selling.  I am not one of those that says you have to soap for x amount of years, I am one who is going to tell you that you need to get a whole lot of batches under your belt before you're even close to being ready.  Some people take years to get those batches under their belt, others can do it much quicker.  Take your time, step by step.  Share your soaps with friends and family and get their honest input on what you can do better.  Praise doesn't help you grow, mistakes and foul-ups will.  It's like growing up - don't try to do it too quickly, enjoy the fun of learning and growing.

Cheers


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 21, 2010)

As for open house ideas when the time comes... you will need to check with your state and see what is required for you to collect sales tax. You will need to get insurance for your soap/candle business. You will aslo need to check with your home owners insurance about making and selling from your home. Doing so might make your home owners insurance invalid and that is a bad thing. You will also need to check with your  homeowners association. There are usually rules about customers coming in and out if you are in a 'neighborhood.' Lastly, if you serve food you will need a temp food handling permit from your local health inspector. In my area they are $25.00 and last for 24 hours. The only way around that is if you serve pre-packaed in individual servings.  I am unsure about the wine.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 22, 2010)

... also be sure to check with your state to see what is required to sell items and collect/file taxes.  You will also need insurance that covers soap/candlemaking businesses. There are many threads about both topics here at our forum.


----------



## TaoJonz (Nov 13, 2010)

I did a few of these when I started...and frankly made MUCH more money than the craft fairs I've done.  It can be VERY successul, with a theme of fun, some food, I even got a friend of mine who is a massage therapist to do free 10 min chair massages.  I sell like crazy at home parties....and SOOOOO much easier than craft fairs.  This is just my experience, anyway!


----------



## madpiano (Nov 28, 2010)

Tao I am gald to hear that as I am giving up markets to concentrate on home parties. I can't hold them here, as I cannot run a business at home (from home is fine), so it will Spa Parties at other people's places. Very much like Pampered Chef, but without the recruiting of sellers and the promise of a car if they sell as little as 10.000 soaps a week


----------

